# How to view dv7 notebook on tv screen?



## irpooky (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello,
I would love to know how to watch a movie that I have on my computer, I would like to able to plug into my laptop into the TV and watch it on the TV.
I bought a HDMI cable today to use. But for the life of me I can't get my computer to show up on my TV screen.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the DV7 comes in a number of different models - can we have the exact model

in principle 

Connect the HDMI cable to the Laptop 
Connect the HDMI cable to the TV input

On the TV you will need to select the input for the HDMI you are using 
On the laptop 
Not sure on the HP - need to lookup
But you will need to select HDMI output - maybe via one of the F keys - my PC sony uses FN + F7 to toggle between screen and HDMI
NOW
you cannot have HDMI output and Laptop screen on together for blueray disks playing due to a copyright protection - it will tell you if you so this


----------



## irpooky (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello ETAF,
Thank U so much for your help.
I see I don't have HDMI on my TV. But I do have it on my Motorola DCT34I converter box.
Is there a way I can use that? Also I don't know where to find out how to change my laptop to show up on the TV screen.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If the TV doesn't have an HDMI port, how is it connected to the TV?


----------



## irpooky (Oct 20, 2004)

The TV is connect to the Motorola DCT34I converter box. with RCA cables


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> the DV7 comes in a number of different models - can we have the exact model


I can t foind that convertor by using google - is that the correct full number

RCA is probably composite format
So the Yellow lead is the Video 
Red/White the Audio

Does that box convert HDMI - Digital Signals to Analogue Composite format

If the laptop & TV has a S-video output/input - you may be better off using that


----------



## irpooky (Oct 20, 2004)

Yes it does. But the sound is not as good coming through the TV. I was hoping to be able to get the sound from the receiver. that is why I was trying the other way. That is OK I will just do it through the TV.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

we can help a lot more with full information as requested .....


----------



## irpooky (Oct 20, 2004)

Oh I am so sorry about that!
My computer is a HP Pavilion Laptop with Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T6400. The cable box is Motorola DCT34I.
I don't know if the Motorola box will convert HDMI - Digital Signals to Analogue Composite format.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

well I cant find that motorola device to confirm what it will do ...
The T6400 is the CPU type not the HP Model - looking more for the exact model - should be written on the bottom of the laptop 
for example
DV7 - 2045ea
DV7 - 3020ea
and loads more different numbers - each has a different specification and video outputs

I dont really understand the post #7 

can you provide details of how you have it all connected 
what cable type connected to what 

make and model of the TV


----------

